# Watches And Values



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When you buy a "new" watch do you buy it with future value in mind or do you just buy it to wear ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

To wear


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mmmm...hidden agenda here Roy?









Just to wear or collect...but without regard of future value.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I myself buy them to wear. I have sold almost all my watches to be able to buy the Ventura and Aquanautic.

The watches I sold had high second hand value but I did not care.

I could have bought an Omega or Rolex with good second hand values but I choose something that I would sooner wear and be happy with.

I just wondered if there are many people that only choose "New" watches with known good second hand value.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I myself buy them to wear. I have sold almost all my watches to be able to buy the Ventura and Aquanautic.
> 
> The watches I sold had high second hand value but I did not care.
> 
> ...


Definitely not.

Just because I like them. Hence why I am not in the least bit wealthy


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

"Re-sale value " ?

I once bought bought a Lancia Thema Turbo









Always buy because you like it and plan to wear it.

D.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> When you buy a "new" watch do you buy it with future value in mind or do you just buy it to wearÂ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To wear it, very definitley. I can't afford to buy stuff that is likely to be worth a heck of a lot in the future (unless I get very lucky). But even If I win the lottery and I buy the Breguet I promised myself - it will be to wear it.

I might take it off to protect it more often that I take stuff off now







but it will still be for wearing.

Now where's that new RLT Roy???







I got dosh in the pocket for the right watch...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Now where's that new RLT Roy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have something to show you next week.

It's nearly ready.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been thinking of this recently, If I bought a high value watch eg Rolex money I think I would have resale value in mind, Of course I would need to like and want the watch as well, but I expect at the 'high' end these watches inherently have slow depreciation anyway, eg Omega Rolex Zenith etc..

As for all the ones I have at the moment I have them cos I liked them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> ←
> ​


don't be like that.
















Excellence takes time.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well Roy, this is the only alternative...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually Roy, that's an excellent strapline for your company.

*RLT Watches - Excellence Takes Time*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like it George,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think too much about resale values, I intend to keep my _best_ watches and I picked them because I liked them.

If I had to sell them I just hope I get a good price. I'll take my lessons fron Neil and sell them on eBay, but only if I have too.

I doubt the RLT Special and the Hamilton Ventura will be going anywhere, skint or not.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I always just buy what I like. That way if it does turn out to be worth anything it's a bonus & if it does depreciate like a falling stone, i'm simply left with a watch I liked anyway !

Dave


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I will never buy a watch with a good resale value but which I don't like it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

After seeing the price of a second hand DN it makes you wonder doesn't it?

I do buy some watches real cheap off the bay knowing that I'm gonna clean them up a bit and sell on at a profitt one day but I end up so please with the work I've done I end up keeping them. I must admit some stuff I think of as perhaps it will be worth something one day, but I've not yet bought a watch on the proviso of it's resaleability.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I just buy what I have grown to like. A lot of those are decent quality and pretty well well known and plentiful, so therefore they have a fairly stable market value.

A decent quality watch will hold its value, and that is an added bonus. I don't have enough spare cash to buy a watch that will be worth half what I paid for it as soon as I walk out of the shop.

Bad resale value or big depreciation would put me off a watch that I otherwise like.

On the other hand, good resale value would not make me buy a watch I did not like or plan to wear and keep.

Si


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

, Good topic Roy ,.... I would be surprised if anyone here's first thought when they see a watch would be "if I buy it will it depretiate in value?" ...with me some watches are simply a must have at the time because you love it and you just gota have it !, previous loved watches can fall by the wayside and sold on to fund this next glorious purchase !, it may turn out the love can fade slightly when the next one comes along but there will be some you could just never part with , ....sure like allot on here I love to tinker with something that in its current state could be considered dead then bring it back to wearability or for re selling but like pg said sometimes it can turn into a keepy ...,


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

While I want to collect watches rather than buy or sell them, I am fairly new to watches so my tastes are changing and things get sold.

One of the things that does make me think of resale values etc is when I am considering buying a watch that needs work, or when I'm thinking of getting one restored. Then I want to know that if I was to sell the watch in the future, will I get that money back? Learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It's always best not to buy a watch you'll loose your shirt over. The market is kind of fickle though. Most of what I've sold I sold for less than what I've paid. It doesn't bother me too much because I've had my enjoyment out of them. That's the main thing.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I buy them to wear and don't even think of the re-sale value! Apart from a couple of dress watches which I try to keep looking as new all of my watches get worn as 'every day' watches and so soon show signs of use which probably means even the higher end stuff will have lost value if I ever came to sell it.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I buy watches just for fun. I simply love these small mechanical workhorses







The appearance is much more important to me. The later resale value is a plus, but not a major point.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I only buy watches I like. I think about purchases a lot before actually buying them, and I only ever buy brand new. I've got no interest in re-sale value as I don't intend to ever sell any of them. Mind you I suppose that's easy to say when you've only got a few !

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I would never buy a new expensive watch personally.

If you are keeping a watch forever it doesn't matter but sales corners are full of LNIB watches that people have tired of.

Residuals are better on certain makes and of course I only buy watches I like (doesn't everyone?) but what is the point of spending say Â£1000 on a watch which you can pick up an almost new a bit later on for half the price?

I'm afraid outside the big Swiss makes you can lose your shirt as Sargon says on anything without a recognisable WIS name. It's a fact of life.

The only watches you could have bought new at list price and not lost money, in fact made a profit on are the Rolex Daytona and the Time Factors Dreadnought.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Personally I never buy anything with resale value in mind. It's a concept I've never appreciated - you have to be thinking about selling the item before you've even bought it







As I generally only buy stuff and never sell, resale value just doesn't come into it for me.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

For me it depends on how easily I get the money,

'easy come easy go'









Not sold much though. Buying good second hand, if you can find what you want,is a good way to go.

But we are watch collecters, not money collecters. Anyway ,it is only numbers on paper


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

DavidH said:


> But we are watch collecters, not money collecters. Anyway ,it is only numbers on paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You speak for yourself I collect both.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I always buy on its appeal....be it a cheap or expensive watch...its all the same to me......but I MUST like the look of it

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some people look down at my latest purchases, come on I know you do.









I remember someone asking where is the value in the Ventura, it's easy the value is in the pleasure that I get out of wearing and looking at it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Some people look down at my latest purchases, come on I know you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your talking about the Hamilton Ventura then I understand completely why you like it. That's why I bought one, I like it.









Should I care if other's don't agree?

No.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm talking about the Ventura digital Stan, I sold the Hamilton,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I should expect no better.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Personally I've just grown to prefer vintage or at least older watches, those just happen to be the designs and styles that I like. I don't look down on one new brand any more than another; also some established brands that I like make some truly awful watches that I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.

As regards value:



> I remember someone asking where is the value in the Ventura, it's easy the value is in the pleasure that I get out of wearing and looking at it.


That is aesthetic value though as distinct from monetary value. I don't suppose the manufacturer's mark-up on a Ventura is any more than that for an Omega. However, will the Ventura retain its appeal and therefore its value over time? I'm not sure (though the same could be said for many watches).

It takes time for a watch to become established as a classic design with a market value. Look how many duff watches Omega have made over the years, but how many are classics? I think I read somewhere that in the early 70s Omega had literally 1000's of case designs on the go at once, compared to what, a few dozen "classics" at most. Rolex are the same - do you know any Cellini owners?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As for monetary value I would think that the Ventura would hold it's price as well or even better than an Omega.

I bought it to wear so I am not that bothered what it is worth as I can't see me selling it, but you never know.









As well as prestigious design awards, Ventura watches are displayed in no less than 8 museums, which is not bad for a 14 year old company.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> It's always best not to buy a watch you'll loose your shirt over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish i'd known you 9 yrs ago Ian


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Buy only to wear. Unfortunately, if it turns out that I don't wear it much, I still don't sell it
















While I do vaguely have a sense of the value of my collection, I've never bought a watch as an investment. In fact, I've bought a couple of vintage original watches and restored them, thereby lessening their value according to smarter men than I. And I'm sure I've 'overpaid' for a watch more than a few times, although I never paid more than what it was worth _to me_.

Great topic, Roy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I suppose its down to %ages...If we can assume a watch might loose 30% of its value in the first 6 months (?) then I can afford to loose 30% of Â£150 rather than 30% of Â£2000...So if I was to buy a 2K watch, depretiation would factor into the purchase, Who knows whats round the corner, a 2K asset is just that and if you need the money then its good to know that its there if you need it...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Like Neil, I've never bought a really expensive watch new. I'd like to...someday. I know it'll be the same as with a car. 42 and I've never owned a new car. Every time I get a lump of cash saved up, I look at what I can get new vs what I can get 2-3 years old and I buy used.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Gets you thinking this topic..







.In my little world it does seem many of the new designs I have oooed and arrrr'd over and consequently purchased because I just had to have one.....have not held there initial wow factor for very long, examples I've bought are the -Nixon metal Dork , the Seiko Nooka and a new "side" watch all took my fancy but I found myself flogging them on after only wearing them for a short time ,Obviously I incurred some loss but didn't mind too much as I had my fun with them till the feeling had left me and they didn't break the bank , Roys Ventura watch looks the doggies wottsits with the kind of sleek design and that different from the norm look about it ,Just the kind of thing I would buy if I had the cash but we are talking serious money here so with my past history I do now tend to try and stick with a reliably made windup


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> Some people look down at my latest purchases, come on I know you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's me Roy.









However I only laugh quietly and to myself, if you like them good luck to you.









People on this forum have called my vintage watches "Old relics"









However nothing anyone says is going to alter how you and I feel about different watches which is one of the great things about watch collecting.

You take on board what others say but at the end of the day it is down to your personal taste.









If we all liked the same watches there wouldn't be any need for watch forums.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

A seemingly innocuous question which made me realise that when I buy a watch, it is to wear,







.........and I've mentally written-off the cost









I realise that my DN may have doubled in price, but as I've no intention of ever selling it , it doesn't alter anything.

If I like a watch enough, then I'll buy it, wear it and enjoy it, but I won't be looking for any money back on it.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

The thought of walking around with something costing three or four grand on my wrist frightens the life out of me (but then I am pretty hard on watches).I'd much rather buy twenty watches for the same price as a "classic" and that way if I find I no longer like the watch it easy to hand it on to one of my family or trade it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sometimes it doesn't work when trying to be greedy. See link!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A bit ambitious!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Roy said:


> I myself buy them to wear. I have sold almost all my watches to be able to buy the Ventura and Aquanautic.
> 
> ...................................
> 
> ...


I thought of you and your Ventura ...

Elvis Presley Hamilton Ventura

http://www.antiquevintagewatches.com/forum...rames/read/1697

john


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> A bit ambitious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or as PG said, down right greedy.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

The only watches I buy that I do not wear are those in my Seiko collection(apart from the (7s26's). The rest are definetly bought to be worn









The only problem is I get tired of a watch after about a month, so many previous watches are either gven away or sold. I have a few, about 20







that I really like and will hold onto those.







e.g. RLT15 and many NOS watches from Roy.


----------

